# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Nominirani smo za VIDI Web Top 100

## daddycool

Naša web stranica je nominirana u odabranoj kategoriji za natječaj na izboru za 100 najboljih web stranica/projekata u godini 2011!
Nominirani smo u kategoriji Sport, Zdravlje, Prehrana. Pogledajte našu prijavu!

----------

